# Turkey Season Winding down



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats to those of you who scored your gobbler. Be aware that the hens are on their nests now . . .


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

the good part about hens settin is that if you fly them off, they will go back and set on the nest, run them off while layin and they will abandon the clutch. I tagged out here in wv with a 2 and a 3 yo gobbler.
js


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Good one.. this looks really nice & this pic is also good 


www.fishjumanji.com


----------

